# Stuck on design!



## aftigr (Aug 4, 2012)

Need recommendation to get me unstuck. I have a room 19'Wx27'Lx10'H and I cannot decide for the life of me on a screen size. I'm totally stuck between 110 & 119! I have an Epson PowerLite ProCinema 6010 proj and two rows. My first row is like a goal post seating arrangement with chaise on one end, but the other wraps around with recliner on the end and closer seating to the screen. 2nd row is theater loveseat on 12" riser. I'm afraid a 119" will be too big for the front row (especially on the end seat up front). 

Also, for my second row we had the projector planned for 16' back from screen, but that is over the head of the second row people and probably more in front of the two rows. Projector calcs I used show better to use a 119" to be able to place proj behind the 2nd row and not in their face, but then I get back to is 119" too big for the front row? Center of front row would be 12' back, but "U" recliner end would prob be like 8' only away from the screen. I don't want to have to redo a mistake after I install so I have been in vapor lock on a final decision! So my questions are:

Front seat of the U too close at 8' for a 110" or 119"?
Should I use a 110" or 119"???
Should I make sure the projector is "behind" the second row so not to be over head or in front of eyesight?

Thanks!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - welcome to HTS! :wave:

I am assuming you are still constructing the room, so I have a suggestion that might help. Grab a ladder and place the projector there to allow you to project the 119" image. Then, set up a stool at that closest location and sit down and watch a bit of a movie. You don't need any sound - just hook up a DVD player directly and project the image.

That should help you decide if the image is too big at that position. 

If it is, the good news is that projector runs fairly quiet (22-32 db) so the noise level should be fine if you have to mount it over the 2nd row. Given that you have 10' ceilings to work with, I do not think it would be too much of a distraction visually if it was mounted over that 2nd row.

Hope this helps!


----------



## aftigr (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, I thought about putting paper on the wall sized to the 110 and 119 screens and sit in the locations, but that wouldn't really be 100% of an answer because I can't install anything up in the room like a projector and there is no power available (yes it is new construction). I still have the concern about front row too close for a 119" (back seating should be okay at around 16-15 1/2 foot distance from screen), but having the projector at 16 ft overhead concerns me due to possible noise and distraction to the 2nd row.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am still in the process of constructing my room. In the meantime, I set up my equipment in another room and have been watching movies. I sit literally 1-2 feet away from the projector and I have never been able to hear it. The noise really should not be an issue IMO.

As far as the screen size, run an extension cord in there to plug those in and just throw the picture on a blank wall. Alternatively, hang a bedsheet where your screen would be on shoot onto that. You don't need to install the projector - just set it on a ladder.


----------

